# Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank



## Triple E (Jul 4, 2011)

Please refresh my memory. Do you leave the bleach in the fresh water system for 12 hours or 24 hours before you do the flush?


----------



## Pancanbob (Jul 4, 2011)

RE: Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank

Hi, Steve

The time is dependent on the amount of bleach you use, more bleach ... less time
Anyway, here an URL that will tell you

http://rvbasics.com/techtips/sanitizing-your-rv-fresh-water-system.html

Dilute 1/4 cup of household bleach for each 15 gallons of tank capacity (Hot water heater off & cold)

One faucet at a time, let the chlorinated water run through them for one or two minutes. You should be able to smell the chlorine. (Make sure you are using the water pump and not an external water supply)

Top off the RV fresh water tank and let stand for at least three hours over night is better.

Completely drain the system by flushing the faucets for several minutes each. Open the fresh water tank drain valve to speed up emptying the tank.and Open the hot water tank drain plug and drain until it is empty.
Take care
Bob


----------



## akjimny (Jul 4, 2011)

Re: Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank

Steve, I recommend you use Sodium Dichloro-s-Triazinetricone or Sodium Dichlor (swimming pool shock powder) instead of household bleach.  Sodium Dichlor is a powder and you only need one (1) teaspoon per 100 gallons of fresh water.  It is much stronger than household bleach, doesn't leave your water tasting "chloriney" and doesn't need to be flushed out of the system.

If you page down on the link Bob recommended, you can read more about it.  I use it and can't tell the difference in taste between my RV system and chlorinated city tap water.  JMO


----------



## Triple E (Jul 4, 2011)

Re: Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank

Now you tell me.   :laugh:   I will have to try it.  This is allot better than trying to pour bleach, 3 cups, into the water hose.

 :approve:


----------



## Pancanbob (Jul 4, 2011)

Re: Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank

Hi, Jim
I saw that about the "Sodium Dichloro-s-Triazinetricone or Sodium Dichlor.
Steve asked about bleach, I should have also told him about the Sodium Dichlor 
I think I will try it next time around, look to be better and no need to dump all that fresh water...
Thanks
Take care
Bob


----------



## Triple E (Jul 5, 2011)

Re: Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank

Hey Pancanbob, have not seen you for awhile.  Hope all is well.  :approve: 

Thank you for the info.  Now that I have read what you wrote it all came back.  I remembered the 1/4 cup per 15 gallons after I had fill the tank.  I was thinking 1 cup per 15 gallons.   :dead:   Oh well it will be clean.  Thank you both for the reply's and I will be going to the swimming pool stuff next year.   :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Jul 5, 2011)

Re: Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank

Ok I found my manual on the water tank.  For a 50 ppm solution use 1/4 cup of bleach for each 15 gallons.  My tank holds 94 gallons of fresh water meaning to get a 50 ppm of bleach in my tank I need a little over 6 cups.  So with the mixture I have I am at 25 ppm.  Anyway I can smell the bleach at the taps so I will leave it for a couple of days.  50 ppm needs to stand for only 4 hours.


----------



## Pancanbob (Jul 5, 2011)

Re: Sanitizing Fresh Water Tank

Hi, Triple E
Been working ... but now that I got my Rexhall,,, I hope to get more involved as well as getting on the road...
I really like camping... Told my boss he would be seeing less of me.. 
Hope you had a good 4Th, I spent mine working on the RV.. making "Leveling blocks",  
Take care
Pancanbob


----------

